
Moving Beyond Flash: The Yahoo HTML5 Video Player - clouddrover
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/Moving-Beyond-Flash-The-Yahoo-HTML5-Video-Player-113635.aspx
======
Terretta
> _the industry is moving toward HTML5 for video playback_

Welcome to the 2010s.

IOW, it's a pretty big miss Yahoo didn't invest here a long time ago.

With no Flash on mobile or desktop, taste-maker consumers have been unable to
see swaths of their embedded video for a while now, making the Yahoo brand
feel out of touch and dated. Much like that quoted phrase above.

The industry moved. OK, you can catch up. But can you lead again?

